# Best POW in Whistler????



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

And to clarify....I'm talking in-bounds stuff. We aren't going to be venturing OB.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You really think someone is going to mention their stashes on a forum? 

I'd say look to the trees. Stashes just don't hide in the alpine unless it's a big hike. Then it's just a matter of effort. 

It shouldn't be too hard to find a tree run or two that will meet your needs.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I find that using google earth works really well for finding those stashes.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You really think someone is going to mention their stashes on a forum?
> 
> I'd say look to the trees. Stashes just don't hide in the alpine unless it's a big hike. Then it's just a matter of effort.
> 
> It shouldn't be too hard to find a tree run or two that will meet your needs.


Ha, ha! I guess that's true. If I had some really good stashes I guess I wouldn't share them on the internet.

I was more thinking which runs tend to hold up better and which areas have some well spaced trees. 

I know the symphony aread is good, and obviously the blackcomb galacier, but was just looking for other suggestions. I guess I'll just have to look for myself :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And admittedly I don't know Whistler at all. Never have been. I was just giving out some general advice. Maybe a Whistler local on the forum will shoot you are PM with some info...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Was up Whis' last weekend for the second time. Was pretty shocked how fast it got tracked, they'd had 17cm on the friday night and by 9.30am it was destroyed. Seems people head to the Peak chair as soon as it opens, which could be a go if you are up there early, get the gondola to Roundhouse then ride down to the Peak chair and lineup and wait for it to open. Problem with that is while you wait there's pow going to waste in the trees :dunno:
If you traverse over from Roundhouse lodge before Peak opens there is Franz's Meadows which is nice, trees etc but yep Symphony and Harmony chairs have nice stash runs too. Damn its all so massive and I'm no local that's for sure, was just lucky enough to be able to ride with some people who are. There is a mad amount of in-bounds stash's. Head for the trees!
All i can say is get up there early, hit the gondola lineup well before 8 and you should be good for a couple pow lines at least


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

On nipstler try heading left off the red chair and taking the goats pass ( a short hike) which will get you pow fo sho even when avalanche danger closes everything else. Of course the MAJOR stash on nipstler is Khybers pass. Off the top of the peak chair, go down the backside towards bagel bowl, where the road starts turning back to the right, go left ! BEST peak to creek pow runs U will eva find on these mountains. Just don't go too far over to the left. On japcomb, try taking a left behind the water resevoir off 7 heaven road back to rendez vous- another tree run. Also on japer try heading to crystal chair even if closed and ride fraggle rock. This runs def not listed, but where the runs split a few hundred feet below the chair, don't go left or right, GO STRAIGHT up the big hill and hike a couple minutes. Just a couple clues fo yo ass. Get there super early as all the pow is gone by noon. Why am I telling you a few secrets ?? Most of us around here use snowmobiles for pow all day long every day =) bon appetite


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

GONZO said:


> On nipstler try heading left off the red chair and taking the goats pass ( a short hike) which will get you pow fo sho even when avalanche danger closes everything else. Of course the MAJOR stash on nipstler is Khybers pass. Off the top of the peak chair, go down the backside towards bagel bowl, where the road starts turning back to the right, go left ! BEST peak to creek pow runs U will eva find on these mountains. Just don't go too far over to the left. On japcomb, try taking a left behind the water resevoir off 7 heaven road back to rendez vous- another tree run. Also on japer try heading to crystal chair even if closed and ride fraggle rock. This runs def not listed, but where the runs split a few hundred feet below the chair, don't go left or right, GO STRAIGHT up the big hill and hike a couple minutes. Just a couple clues fo yo ass. Get there super early as all the pow is gone by noon. Why am I telling you a few secrets ?? Most of us around here use snowmobiles for pow all day long every day =) bon appetite


Ha, ha....I didn't understand half of what you wrote on here so don't worry, your secrets are still safe. Plus, I gave up on this thread after heading north so I didn't read it until just now...well after plenty of powder was had.

Tons of snow this weekend, but unfortunately the avy danger and high winds prevented several alpine chairs from opening and consolidating all the crowds to the chairs that were. 

We got some fresh tracks off Glacier express when it first opened late morning on Friday, but most of the fresh stuff was found in the trees, and it was everywhere! We found the best stuff off the Crystal Chair (outter limits, arthur's choice and the trees around there) and the trees directly below the chair. I don't think we hit Fraggle Rock but we hit the trees right below the chair and ended up in a creek bed that we followed out to the track back to excelerator. The creek was pretty scetchy but we followed some tracks that were already there so I think we were a little lucky there. On Saturday we went to the same area and stayed a little more to the right and found "in the spirit" that was a little more open, but still had some fresh snow. 

All in all I was happy with the amount of powder we got dispite not being able to ride the peak chair, harmony and symphony the whole weekend and 7th only on a limited basis.


----------

